# Domperidone and green stools



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

I was going to post this in the low-milk supply thread, but I was worried it would get buried since it's already so big. (I've been a lurker for a while.) Anyway my birth experience ended up being very medicated due to precipitous labor and almost ended in a csection. My milk supply was very slow to come in, and unfortunately, I'd unknowingly picked a ped. that was not very pro-breastfeeding. My baby was 6 lbs 11 oz at birth (though I think this was inflated cause of all the fluids pushed during my delivery). He dropped to 6 lbs, and the ped. made me start supplementing. I ordered dom. and started using it, and my supply increased, but ds started having green stools. I'm not sure if it was causing a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance or if it just was causing the color to change or if it was just coincidence. This went on for about 2 weeks; I stopped the dom. and the color has returned to yellow. I've really tried to nurse nonstop, and I think it's helped to undo some of the problems caused at the beginning, but I still don't have enough to go without supplementing (although it's down to about 3-4 oz







). Has anyone else noticed this when they started taking dom? I was taking 80 mg/day. I am thinking about going back on it, but I was just wondering what everyone else's experiences with it have been. TIA, and I know I've never introduced myself on the low-supply tribe, but I really got a lot of good info and comfort from reading your posts, esp. those first few weeks, so thanks for that as well.


----------



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

bumping


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm currently on 80 mg of domperidone a day and my son's stools are green also. I asked my LC about it and she said that it's fine and that it's probably just from all the herbs I'm taking.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Kallieb,
Check out this Kellymom article. In particular read part 2 "Baby's Bowel Movements":
http://www.kellymom.com/newman/04enough_milk.html
Here is a quote from that section of the article:
"The normal breastmilk stool is pasty to watery, mustard coloured, and usually has little odour. However, bowel movements may vary considerably from this description. They may be green or orange, may contain curds or mucus, or may resemble shaving cream in consistency (from air bubbles). The variations in colour do not mean something is wrong. A baby who is breastfeeding only, and is starting to have bowel movements that are becoming lighter by day 3 of life, is doing well."
~Cath


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Kallieb,

No, I haven't noticed green stools with taking domperidone. What else are you doing besides using the dom? are you taking some herbs also, that might change the color of the stools.


----------



## kallieb (Aug 12, 2005)

No, I'm not taking anything else. I was taking fenugreek, but it wasn't helping, so I stopped it once my dom. got here. I've started back on the dom., but I'm only doing 60 mg/day, and I'm going to see if that changes things. I just started back on it last night, but so far it's still yellow, so we'll see!


----------

